

Facebook Refuses to Remove Fan Pages for Colorado Killer - neya
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/facebook-page-colorado-killer/46629/

======
raikia
Good. It would be 100x worse if internet companies started (or continued) to
constantly take down content that had alternate views.

